# Craftsman Model 150 Floor Drill Press



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Stumbled across a Craftsman Model 150 Drill Press on Craig's List for 80 bucks. Seems to run pretty good, and has very little rust. I have a project I am planning in the next month that this will come in pretty handy. From the research I did, seems to be a fairly good drill press, although not too powerful. Anybody with any experience on this model of drill press?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the same dp, and it's a keeper. It's a 4 speed (unless you have variable drive) and I keep mine on the slowest speed. 
The quill lock is handy for lowering the bit close to the wood, for positioning it.
I needed to drill a 5/8" hole thru a solid 2" trailer ball mount. No problem.
Get it before it gets away!


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Pirate said:


> I have the same dp, and it's a keeper. It's a 4 speed (unless you have variable drive) and I keep mine on the slowest speed.
> The quill lock is handy for lowering the bit close to the wood, for positioning it.
> I needed to drill a 5/8" hole thru a solid 2" trailer ball mount. No problem.
> Get it before it gets away!


 
I did get it....It seemed pretty low risk for 80 bucks.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

I found a manual online, and it looks like you can get up to 9 speeds if you raise the motor/pulley:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Raising the pulley. Guess it pays to read the manual!

One mod I made on mine, was to tie a piece of Dacron (low stretch) rope to the table yoke, and run it up thru the open head, to a pulley I mounted on top of the tube. It then goes down the tube to a weight (about 20#'s of lead, inside a piece of tubing)

This helps counterbalance the table weight, making it easier to raise table.

Another mod, was to install a push pull on/off switch, by the front of the head. It's an old CM ts switch.

Enjoy your nice old bs.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Raising the pulley. Guess it pays to read the manual!
> 
> One mod I made on mine, was to tie a piece of Dacron (low stretch) rope to the table yoke, and run it up thru the open head, to a pulley I mounted on top of the tube. It then goes down the tube to a weight (about 20#'s of lead, inside a piece of tubing)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mod ideas. Since there is no crank for the table, the counter weight seems like a great idea. I have already been thinking about a switch as using the plug is not too convenient.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know anything about that particular Craftsman, but enjoy! You'll wonder how you ever got along w/out a drill press. There are so, so many things you can just do better now that you have one.

If I were you, my next purchases would be a decent set of forstner bits, then a decent set of brad point wood bits (if you don't already have those). Another one I used to use before I got my oscillating spindle sander is a spindle sanding bit, I think I got it from Harbor Freight for pretty cheap. Was pretty handy at times.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a beauty, enjoy! Has kind of an "art-deco" look, and for 80 bucks, I think that deserves a "you suck"!.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Let me put it this way........YOU CAN'T HAVE MINE!!:no:
That is a good DP. King-Seely if I'm not mistaken. Heavy as he!!
That price is a steal, so GET IT!:yes:
I have a link to an extensive refurb of that model. If ya want a link, send me a PM, and I'll shoot it to ya.
Bill


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A nice feature on that dp, is the large base. Much more stable than a lot of dp's. I have mine on a shopmade mobile base, with non locking swivel casters, and it's fine.
One thing that I didn't like was the depth stop. Turn, turn turn. I couldn't find a quick adj. lock for it, as the threaded post is close to the head.
I came up with a quick adj. one, that works great.
It's just a not, that slides over the threaded post. I drilled and tapped a hole in the side of it, for a lock bolt, with a wing nut.
Easy and fast.


----------



## Tim Aprill (Oct 1, 2017)

can anyone help me find a chuck key for our craftsman model 150 drill press??? I'm having no luck...


----------



## noneYet (Jul 3, 2020)

*would love the "extensive refurb" link for this.*



Bill White said:


> Let me put it this way........YOU CAN'T HAVE MINE!!:no:
> That is a good DP. King-Seely if I'm not mistaken. Heavy as he!!
> That price is a steal, so GET IT!:yes:
> I have a link to an extensive refurb of that model. If ya want a link, send me a PM, and I'll shoot it to ya.
> Bill


Good day. I'm a brand new member, and I hate to show up for the first time, and right away start asking for favors. But... I just bought a Model 150 drill press at an auction. I found this forum while looking up info on it. And I joined because I saw your mention of doing "an extensive refurb" on it. Whenever I get a new toy (I know, it's a tool, not a toy) I'm happiest if I immediately take it all apart, clean all the pieces, and make it all just as new as I can. So if your offer of a link to info about that extends to me, I would love to take you up on it. 
Thank you


----------



## noneYet (Jul 3, 2020)

*Quick adjust depth stop for Craftsman 150 drill press*



Pirate said:


> One thing that I didn't like was the depth stop. Turn, turn turn. I couldn't find a quick adj. lock for it, as the threaded post is close to the head.
> I came up with a quick adj. one, that works great.
> It's just a not, that slides over the threaded post. I drilled and tapped a hole in the side of it, for a lock bolt, with a wing nut.
> Easy and fast.


My depth stop looks like yours, except at the top of the stack, where yours appears to have a regular set screw, mine is a thumb screw. The thumb screw engages the threads of the depth stop, but if I loosen the t.s. and turn the stop nut 1/4 turn, then the t.s. faces the flat and the stop nut slides freely. I assumed this was the original setup, but the previous owner was very industrious, so I could be wrong. In either case, it is a way to make he depth stop quick adjust. I've attached two pics to show what I mean.


----------



## noneYet (Jul 3, 2020)

*another sample of quick adjust*



Pirate said:


> A nice feature on that dp, is the large base. Much more stable than a lot of dp's. I have mine on a shopmade mobile base, with non locking swivel casters, and it's fine.
> One thing that I didn't like was the depth stop. Turn, turn turn. I couldn't find a quick adj. lock for it, as the threaded post is close to the head.
> I came up with a quick adj. one, that works great.
> It's just a not, that slides over the threaded post. I drilled and tapped a hole in the side of it, for a lock bolt, with a wing nut.
> Easy and fast.


I found this posted over at hobby-machinist. It has the same thumb screw quick adjust as mine, so it's probably original. I forgot to mention before that, once the rough depth is locked, the lower nut provides micro adjust.


----------

